# Geburtstag Larry Lafer



## Tommi (9 Januar 2011)

Lieber  Larry,

ich komme gerade nochmal an den PC und sehe, dass Du heute
50 wirst.

Dazu erstmal meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch.

Ich hatte diese Ehre bereits letztes Jahr und weiß daher was das
bedeutet.
Keine Angst, das Leben fängt jetzt erst richtig an. 

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Tag und weiterhin alles Gute und
insbesondere Gesundheit.

Viele Grüsse aus der Stadt Arminias...
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2011)

Hallo Ralf,
Ich wünsche dir zu deinen Geburtstag alles gute. Also 50 wirst du,
in Worten ein halbes Jahundert. Feier die mal ordentlich, du weist
ja jetzt wie lange so etwas dauert. Wenn du einen Modernen Rollator,
Hörgerät und eine Lesebrille bekommst, lehne die nicht ab, es ist nur gut 
gemeint. 

 Schöne Grüße ins Lipperland
Helmut


----------



## PN/DP (9 Januar 2011)

Hallo Larry,

dann gibt es dieses Wochenende ja doch noch was schönes zu feiern!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!

Viele Grüße
Harald


----------



## HaDi (9 Januar 2011)

:sm20:

Na, da schließe ich mich doch gerne an, zumal es mich ja dieses Jahr auch ereilen wird (und den Rainer und den Jabba auch).

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## dalbi (9 Januar 2011)

Hi,

auch von mir, herzlichen Glückwunsch.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Corosop15 (9 Januar 2011)

Hallo Larry,

auch von mir die besten Glückwunsche zu Deinem runden Geburtstag.

Corosop15

:sm24:  :sm20:  :sm24:


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Januar 2011)

hallo,
alles gute alter sack, bist mir fast 4 jahre vorraus.


----------



## jabba (9 Januar 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

Da bist du ja nun der erste im "Jahr der Uhu's", Rainer, Hadi und ich erwarten dann einen Bericht wie man sich so fühlt, da wir ja bald folgen werden 

Gruß Jabba

Ich dachte zuerste der Lafer





> Geburtstag Larry Lafer


 hat Geburtstag, laut Titel *ROFL*


----------



## Full Flavor (9 Januar 2011)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag.

Viel Spaß beim Feiern 
:sm20:


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Januar 2011)

Hallo Larry!

Alles Gute zu deinem 50er. Hoffe es wird/wurde dir eine angemessene Feier:sm24: zuteil.

:sm20:



LG Gerhard


----------



## tnt369 (9 Januar 2011)

:sm20:

Alles gute wünsche ich Dir!
feier schön und lass dich nicht unterkriegen!

:sm24:

lg
Thomas


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Hast ja jetzt den Reigen der (Ü)Fü's eröffnet. Und wie jabba schrieb, dieses Jahr werden Dir noch ein paar folgen ;-).
Feier heute schön und ordentlich und lass es Dir richtig gutgehen. 
Und es wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir die 200 Jahre dieses Jahr nicht einmal an einen Tisch bringen würden. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MSB (9 Januar 2011)

Natürlich wünsche auch ich dir alles gute!
P.S. Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt!

:sm20:

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## winnman (9 Januar 2011)

Alles Gute Larry :sm24:


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Januar 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Ich fühle mich plötzlich so jung... warum bloß...!?


Schöne Grüße,

dia


----------



## Nordischerjung (9 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Paule (9 Januar 2011)

*Alles Gute*

Hi Larry,

von mir auch die besten Wünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm20:

50, was für eine stolze Zahl.


----------



## zotos (9 Januar 2011)

Alles Gute zum 32hex Geburtstag.


----------



## Toki0604 (9 Januar 2011)

*Glückwunsch Larry*

Mit 50 fängt das Leben an
und du bist voller Tatendrang.
Geburtstag hin, Geburtstag her,
ich wünsch dir Gesundheit, Glück und noch viel mehr!







Gruß
Toki


----------



## Homer79 (9 Januar 2011)

...ich schliesse mich den glückwünschen an und wünsche auch alles gute zum 50. 

:sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Jan (9 Januar 2011)

*Alles Gute.*

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Viel Spaß beim Feiern.

:sm20:      :sm24:


----------



## Kai (9 Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## maweri (9 Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Markus


----------



## MW (9 Januar 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag Larry !!!!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (9 Januar 2011)

HI Larry!

Alles Gute wüsch ich dir!!!!
:sm20:


----------



## stift (9 Januar 2011)

ich wünsch dir auch alles gute


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Januar 2011)

Alles gute auch von mir noch.


----------



## repök (9 Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Ralle (9 Januar 2011)

Alles Gute auch von mir Larry!


----------



## marlob (9 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Felse (9 Januar 2011)

:sm20:

Ich wünsche dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag,

viel Glück, Gesundheit, Geld und was du sonst noch so brauchst.

Dann feier mal schön. :s11::sm24:


----------



## Safety (9 Januar 2011)

Hallo Larry,
  auch von mir alles Gute!
  Den Jungen machen wir noch was vor, oder wir versuchen es wenigstens.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Januar 2011)

Hallo Ralf.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Spass im neuen Lebensjahr 


Grüsse aus der Steiermark

Axel


----------



## maxi (9 Januar 2011)

Larry alles gute


----------



## online (10 Januar 2011)

...ich schliesse mich den glückwünschen an und wünsche auch noch alles gute zum 50.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2011)

:-D Hallo ihr Lieben,

erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Glückwünsche ... 
Es ist schön zu sehen, das an einen gedacht wird ... :-D


@Tommi:
Nein ... ich habe keine Angst und habe auch keinen Altersfrust (ein Kumpel von mir hatte das mal ...). Aber Danke für die Anteilnahme ... 

@Helmut:
Da hast du was Wahres geschrieben. Rollator habe ich in der Firma ja schon lange und ohne die Brille klappt es mit dem Lesen auch nicht mehr so recht. Hören geht im Augenblick aber noch - und wenn es dann irgendwann mal nicht mehr so funktioniert dann könnte das ja auch daran liegen, dass man das gesagte vielleicht auch gar nicht hören wollte ... 

@Hadi, Rainer und Jabba:
Ja ... das 200-Jahr-Thema hatte ich letztens auch schon mal mit Rainer. Ich habe dazu zwar absolut noch keine konkrete Idee aber wer weiß, was noch kommt ...

@Lori:
bin ich dir wirklich voraus ...?

@Gerhard:
Ob angemessen weiß ich nicht - aber schön war es Gestern ...

@Rainer:
Ja ... du folgst mir in ein paar Tagen - aber keine Angst ... es ist nicht so schlimm und tut auch nicht weh ... 

@Dia:
Ach was ... aber warte ab ...  dich erwischt es auch noch ... 

@Nordischerjung:
Ähh ja ... davon (Tequilla) hätte ich gerade auch gern einen ...

@Zotos:
Au ja ... 32Hex - so hatte ich es noch gar nicht gesehen. Du bist Klasse. Aber im Grunde fühle ich mich auch eher so ... 

@Toki:
Tatendrang - klar ... der ist noch immer ungebrochen ... :-D

@Safety:
Ich denke schon ... "I will do my very best"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Nachträglich auch von mir noch alles Gute für die nächsten 50 Jahre.


----------



## RGerlach (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo Larry,

nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## dtsclipper (10 Januar 2011)

Auch von mir nachträglich 

Zu Deinem Wiegenfeste
Einfach nur das Beste!

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## b1k86-DL (11 Januar 2011)

Hallo Larry Laffer,

auch von meinter Seite alles gute zum Geburtstag. Hoffe du hast schön gefeiert.

Viele Grüße

Benjamin


----------



## Mobi (11 Januar 2011)

Mensch ich hoffe ich bin noch nicht zu spät.

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich aus dem austauenden Blomberg.


----------

